# Keyhole - add rams or mollies in 20 gallon tank



## Jayhawk (Sep 21, 2002)

I have a single keyhole, along with 6 panda cories, two Florida flagfish, and a clown pleco in a 20 long. I'm considering adding some colorful fish to the tank, which is heavily planted.

I'm leaning towards either blue/German rams or short finned mollies (either 3 rams, M/F/F or a similar trio of mollies).

Any thoughts/experience with such pairings in a smaller tank like a 20 gallon long?

Thanks,

Eric


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Both rams and mollies like warmer water. Plus mollies usually do better with a little salt in the water.

How about some rummynoses? They will sweep back and forth in a school.


----------



## Jayhawk (Sep 21, 2002)

I like Rummynoses a lot, but my keyhole is on the predatory side and I wasn't sure how they'd fare now that he's all grown up (or close to it).

I thought Keyholes are from warmer water, though, so that's why I was leaning towards mollies or blue rams. Am I wrong in that belief about keyholes?


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

In my experience, Keyholes are the ultimate in non-predatory cichlids. In their natural habitat, tetras abound and the schooling of tetras is a protective mechanism for the individuals in that school. I would recommend tetras as the predominant dither. Also, Rams would be a better choice over mollies. As mambee mentioned, mollies benefit from some salt in the water.


----------



## Jayhawk (Sep 21, 2002)

This is my first keyhole, but someone in my tank stalked and killed 8 black phantom tetras. I guess it could have been the Florida Flagfish, but I only ever saw the keyhole chasing anyone (although I never saw him do anything more than nip at other fish and chase them for a second). I wish I truly knew who the serial killer really was...


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

I've kept Keyholes before, and while they are not particularly aggressive, they are confirmed tetra hunters! I had a pair that would stock tetras together once the lights were turned off (there was enough ambient light in the fish room to let me watch it unfold).


----------



## Jayhawk (Sep 21, 2002)

Thanks illy-d, that confirms my suspicion. I'll have to think about this. Maybe rummynose would work since they seem to be quick schoolers, but maybe something more robust is needed. It only being a 20 gallon tank...the options are limited.

Just found another deceased Florida Flagfish...it's so definitely the keyhole. He seems to leave the cories alone (apart from checking out what they're eating).

I'm not sure if rams would be different enough or be harassed by the keyhole.

I'm still tempted to try mollies...reading quite a bit on livebearer forums, I'm not convinced non-sailfins need salt as they're found in pure FW environments as well as brackish. My water is on the harder side, and at the rate I'm going through other dithers does it really matter?

Any other suggestions for tankmates in a 20 gallon long to go with 1 keyhole, 6 panda cories, one clown pleco and now one Florida Flagfish?

I really like the keyhole - he's very wet pet-like and not shy at all - but some color could be nice.


----------



## Jayhawk (Sep 21, 2002)

Well, it's only 48 hours in, but three gold dust mollies are doing fine in there, and the two remaining flag fish (one I hadn't seen in days) are semi-schooling with the mollies. The keyhole is definitely not interested in the mollies - maybe it's the color?


----------



## Jayhawk (Sep 21, 2002)

Final post...mollies are doing great with the keyhole. No issues whatsoever. In fact, everyone in the tank is doing great together.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

:thumb:


----------

